# Ercp - with no dialation



## R1CPC (Mar 5, 2009)

My Doctor performed an ERCP with Balloon sweep with no dialation. What CPT would I use? I found CPT 43271 but that cpt still includes with dialation.


----------



## mkj2486 (Mar 6, 2009)

we use 43264 for ballon sweep removal, here is the description of the procedure:

...Endoscopic retrograde cholangiopancreatography is performed with removal of stone(s) from the biliary and/or pancreatic ducts. An endoscope is passed through the esophagus, stomach, and into the duodenum to the point where the pancreatic duct and the common bile duct meet, (the Ampulla of Vater), at the major duodenal papilla. A smaller catheter is placed through the scope, the ampulla of Vater is cannulated, and contrast dye is injected into the ducts. The common bile duct, biliary tract, gallbladder, and pancreas are visualized on x-rays, taken as soon as the dye is injected. A balloon catheter is inserted and swept down past the biliary or pancreatic duct calculus (stone). The balloon is inflated and the stone is extracted by slow withdrawal of the balloon catheter. Alternatively, a basket extraction can be performed. The basket extraction device is inserted, the calculus is trapped within the device, and the basket is then slowly withdrawn. One or more calculi may be removed during this procedure.


----------



## R1CPC (Mar 6, 2009)

What if he does not remove anything, see he is doing the sweep to check and see if there are any stones. No balloon inflation is done.


----------



## mkj2486 (Mar 12, 2009)

If nothing is found we use the 52 modifier.


----------



## cdberry46 (Jan 27, 2015)

laercp for cbd stone should this be coded with a 4899 and 47999 ?
What about the 43262 and 43264 stone removal?


----------

